# Western Wheel Works Crescent Model 9-Years made?



## decath6431 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi.  Need a little help from the Crescent afficianados.  Can anyone tell me what years the Model 9 was made?  I've looked at the 1896-99 catalogs I've found online but don't see it listed.  Am I missing something?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 2, 2013)

Auction site says this:  http://www.prices4antiques.com/tran...del-9-Pneumatic-Safety-circa-1898-B146529.htm


----------



## decath6431 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Hmmmm....*

I did see that as well in my searching and it seems to make sense...but when you look at the catalogs posted on Howie Cohen's site it's conspicuously missing.  I did just notice it describes that catalog as being 48 pages but makes reference to only the first 41.  I guess the page with the model 9 is just missing?  Did they make each model each year?


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw an 1899 Crescent sell at the Copake auction in December of last year. It was a model 51. I think their model number assignments might be completely random. I hope an expert will chime in, because I too would like to know if there is any rhyme or reason to it. About that catalog, I believe as you do, that if they were to show the rest of it past page 41, it would have been in there. They weren't in any order.


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 3, 2013)

I looked through all my Crescent catalogs and could find no Model 9 either. It seems that most models have two digit numbers and the last two bikes in each catalog (one boys and one girls) has a one digit model number. Those last two seem to be the lower end or juvenile models. The sequence of number designations seems make little sense. They may have had system but I'm not sure what it was.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 3, 2013)

The model 9 is in the 97 catalog. You can see the entire catalog on my website.


----------



## decath6431 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the replies, especially Fat Tire.  I'd never visited his site before, now I have a new place to look at bike porn  I don't imagine any members have a complete one they could post for reference?  I won the frameset off Ebay yesterday and it looks like it has the correct cranks but definitely not the correct chain ring.  I'll post pics once I get it.  Thanks again.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a frameset with a chainring that I would trade for? or maybe sell. Before I let it go, I need to overhaul my Model 31 and make sure that I don't need any parts, you can see it here
http://www.fattiretrading.com/98crescent.html

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## decath6431 (Apr 3, 2013)

*I think that chainring ....*

Is maybe exactly what I need.  I'd be open to trade (not sure what I have you might be interested in) or buy it if it were available.  I will hopefully have the frame in a week or so and should be able to determine if its correct.  I'm definitely interested if you can part with it.  Thanks.


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 3, 2013)

I actually have the seat post that came off of that frame if you might be interested. I bought the seat and post from it a few weeks ago and found that the post is 1/8" to big for my bike, so I listed it on ebay. If you are interested, I will give it to you for $75 shipped. They are almost impossible to find. You can see it here http://www.ebay.com/itm/200911722616?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Mike


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 3, 2013)

Is this the bike item#290886990395 ?
It looks like a Schwinn sprocket, and the fork does not look correct.


----------



## decath6431 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Ill take it.*



gtdohn said:


> I actually have the seat post that came off of that frame if you might be interested. I bought the seat and post from it a few weeks ago and found that the post is 1/8" to big for my bike, so I listed it on ebay. If you are interested, I will give it to you for $75 shipped. They are almost impossible to find. You can see it here http://www.ebay.com/itm/200911722616?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Mike




Can you pm me your Paypal and ill pay you after work?  Thanks. Jeremy


----------



## decath6431 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Yes that's it*



fat tire trader said:


> Is this the bike item#290886990395 ?
> It looks like a Schwinn sprocket, and the fork does not look correct.




The sprocket is definitely wrong, but looking at the fork I think it's right.  The fork crown looks like the one in the ad and on a few other models I've seen through completed auctions.  It just doesn't have any paint left but I think it's correct (I hope.


----------

